# New Yahoo Rescue Group



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi just letting all fellow rescuers know that i have now set up the following group if any of you would like to join forces.
reptilerescueden : Reptile Rescue Den


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

promote good keeping rather than rescue... proactive rather than reactive... prevent having rescues...put yourselves out of business...that's the goal..


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

HABU said:


> promote good keeping rather than rescue... proactive rather than reactive... prevent having rescues...put yourselves out of business...that's the goal..


Can't argue with those sentiments dude.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I couldnt agree more. my favourite weeks are the ones that are quiet.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

HABU said:


> promote good keeping rather than rescue... proactive rather than reactive... prevent having rescues...put yourselves out of business...that's the goal..


totally agree i love it when i have no terrapins come in : victory:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> I couldnt agree more. my favourite weeks are the ones that are quiet.


LOL gota agree there too.


----------

